# Best Contest Call



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

I am looking to start some contest calling. I currently have a Saunders' Red Zone and Traffic. Does anyone have opinions of his Goose Pimp call. What do you guys think are some of the best contest calls out there? Thanks in advance for the responses.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Go blow a Lynch Mob....


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

Tanata.. you've got to be more specific. Why Lynch mob... range of pitch? volume? Speed? Tell me more... why do Lynch mob calls make good contest calls? What do Lynch Mob calls have that judges are looking for? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Normally I'd give the "go try em out" speech, but I'll just go ahead and say what I would do.

If I were going to hit the stage tomorrow, I'd either be blowing some version of the Super Mag. Either the Triple Crown, Poly or Acrylic Super Mag, or the Pro Mag. Or one of those Feather Duster comp calls.

Calls I would not blow: Foiles Show Time because I don't like it, and representing Jeff Foiles is not something I ever plan to put on my agenda. Zink Money Maker, because the flared end on all Zink make me want to throw them against the wall, and most any other comp geared call. I've blown them all and I know what I like.

Why those calls? Well, I learned on a Super Mag, they win contests, and no call fits _me_ better. And for the Feather Duster, I blew one not long ago and was impressed. I felt really confident in the sounds I was able to make with the thing. I don't think I'd ever blow one at a real goose though. Too mellow.

On a side note, the Red Zone will do it too, that would probably be my third choice.


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I agree with you on the Zink calls. I just don't like the way the bell shape feels in my hand. Regarding the Show Time, I was impressed with the call, especially the volume. Why do you dislike Foiles' calls? I do like my Red Zone. Any opinions on the Goose Pimp? Thanks...


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

Is the SHow Time what "Big Sean" Hammond has been blowing?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Hair Trigger Gun Dogs said:


> Why do you dislike Foiles' calls?


You are going to start realizing that a lot of people don't like supporting Foiles especially at calling contests. The reason is his followers for the most part (there are some exceptions) are zombies that just follow what they think is cool.

But you know what, if that showtime is the call that you think you could rip on the best, go for it. Contest calling shouldn't be about the brand or the chance at a pro-staff, it is about you and improving your calling for the field.

I use a supermag for calling contests, this year I used an acrylic Pro Super Mag the first contest and then switched to a polycarb SM. I have a Feather Duster contest call in the works right now. They are pretty sweet.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Hair Trigger Gun Dogs said:


> Tanata.. you've got to be more specific. Why Lynch mob... range of pitch? volume? Speed? Tell me more... why do Lynch mob calls make good contest calls? What do Lynch Mob calls have that judges are looking for? Thanks for the reply.


I don't like to state specifics when it comes to calls. Just to say try them out. I love the calls and think they blow as well as any Super Mag. They're all fast, great range of pitch, and loud. The new Out for Blood is a comp call hybrid with a new insert setup and parts of his other calls to make a perfect call.

George Lynch is also one of the nicest guys you'll run into period. www.lynchmobcallsinc.com


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> The reason is his followers for the most part (there are some exceptions) are zombies that just follow what they think is cool.


Are you talking about foiles or zink/avery:lol: All I see on forums is people running foiles down and drinking the zink/avery coolaid. They are like a bunch of frat boys discovering abercrombie (although I find zink/avery products much less homosexual).


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

Thanks TANATA for the response. I'll check out the Out For Blood call as well as the Feather Duster. You know, I have a Pro Super Mag, but I feel it takes too much air to blow quick calling sequences. When I shorten the reed up to make it quicker, I get a "buzzy" tone because, by shortening the reed, the guts form a small gap between the wedge, reed, and tone board. this gives the call a cheep sound. Has anyone else experieinced this?

P.S. --> I am familiar with the reputation of Foiles, but chose not to assume that that is the reason you didn't blow his calls.


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

I was just on the FeatherDuster web site and I am interested in the all acryllic contest call. My question isss. how are these calls for tunability. I know the Saunders' calls are great that way.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Hair Trigger Gun Dogs said:


> P.S. --> I am familiar with the reputation of Foiles, but chose not to assume that that is the reason you didn't blow his calls.


Like others have said before, contest calling is 99% caller 1% call. So the caller has a lot of discretion on which calls he uses, for the most part there are minute differences between calls, that's I guess what happens when they all base there calls off the Super Mag. That is why so much of my decisions go into the people that make the calls and their ethics and ideals. If a call manufacturer told people that geese never make sounds like the Jake Brake or the Train, I wouldn't buy their calls because of that disagreement. I am the one buying their product so I like to have the prerogative to decide on whatever reasons I see fit.


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> Calls I would not blow: Zink Money Maker, because the flared end on all Zink make me want to throw them against the wall


You got that right


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

go with the acrylic pro super mag, its an exceptional call that lets you get very low pitched sounds (more than every other call ive blown, which is a lot) to mimic big old geese, and also alows you to get higher pitched as well. After you break the reed in it offers quick transitioning from different tones that you like. If you want to hear the best caller in the world blowing a pro super mag, buy the tim grounds cd and listen to what kelley powers does on it. It absolutely mind boggling.


----------



## CaseyU (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey, I haven't did the contest but i have had a lot of calls! I would reccomend blowing a Foile's sure Everyone has one!, but theres a reason Why!!! The Market hunter is a very very smooth call and the tones just roll together!!! I personally recomend the Show time!! It's very loud! and has a very goosey ring to it!!!! You can get really high pitch breaks, but also the down and dirty moans!!! just go to cabelas or sportsmans and try a few out! See for yourself!!! Good luck buddy!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

CaseyU: ur avatar really offsets the page. How in the hell did you manage to get that thing so big??


----------



## CaseyU (Sep 16, 2007)

I really did not do that on purpose! i'm sorry! if i knew i would tell you, i promise!!!!  it is freakin huge though! Wow


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Go to your profile and try and change your avatar to the following specs: 


> Only one image can be displayed at a time, its width can be no greater than 100 pixels, the height no greater than 100 pixels, and the file size no more than 6 KB.


Hope this helps. :wink:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hahaha hey its derek zoolander, hunter edition


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

How'd you do that!? That thing is so picky about the pictures it will take.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Hair Trigger Gun Dogs said:


> I was just on the FeatherDuster web site and I am interested in the all acryllic contest call. My question isss. how are these calls for tunability. I know the Saunders' calls are great that way.


hey brad....dont forget that most contest callers have broken in guts that take a long time to get just right. dont worry about what call you run and make what you got sing. oh by the way i think i got us a sweet little spot for minnesota opener. gimme a call tomorrow night; i'll be driving back to soo from aberdeen.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

IMO i love my Strait Meat Honker

Foiles Comp Call is really the Showtime
Zink- The money Maker

but there are plenty of other brands


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Look out for a new Lynch Mob in a couple of weeks. Going to be a killer call and small. Heard it over the phone when blowing it with one hand and it sounded amazing!!


----------



## BANDCOLLECTOR (Oct 13, 2006)

TANATA said:


> Go blow a Lynch Mob....


yes definetly a lynch mob!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Has anyone gotten their hands on the Out For Blood yet? I've been really anxious to try one out, can't seem to find one anywhere though.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I've talked to George and another guy that's blown it and they say it's an awesome call and I believe them. George knows what he's doing and doesn't bull**** with you. He puts his name on it so it's gonna be a great call.


----------

